# Paph. sugyiamanum



## Marc (Feb 26, 2012)

On the German forum orchideenkultur.net I came across a picture of a Paph I've never seen before.

Paph. sugyiamanum

I asked the poster for permission to share it with you all so here it is.







Picture was taken by the user Herbert at a Orchidshow in Vienna Austria.

Guru allready posted in the thread on the German foto with two posts.

One stating that he thinks that it's a synonym for Paph hennisianum.

2nd post adding that there might be something special with this one as it is accepted by kew.

http://apps.kew.org/wcsp/namedetail.do?name_id=147265

Anyone else know anything about this plant?


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 26, 2012)

all i know is...
http://www.goreorchidconservatory.com/SpecPgs/Paph-sugiyamanum.html


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 26, 2012)

The paph in your photo looks similar to the one Olaf posted. Look here:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2658
Interesting paph BTW.


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2012)

If it really is from Borneo it would be really hard for it to be a variety of hennisianum ( from Philippines). However lowii and philippinense are both found on Borneo.???

To me it looks more like a screwed up/ semi album dayanum. Or maybe some natural hybrid of dayanum with virens.

In some ways it's kind of like comparing tonsum with braemii.


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2012)

I have one of these that will bloom in a few days or a week, I will post a photo to compare.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9729&page=62
There's one here also.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 27, 2012)

At any rate it doesn't have much going for it. Maybe after man gets a hold of it and breeds the flaws out!oke:


----------



## Marc (Feb 27, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> At any rate it doesn't have much going for it. Maybe after man gets a hold of it and breeds the flaws out!oke:



I don't see the need, the sepals stance in the picture I posted reminds me of the Bulbophyllum ascochilum I posted in this topic.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23864&highlight=faerianum

And I must say that line breeding can do interesting things with flowers, but as far as I'm concerned it's not required. For me it's just as easy to enjoy slippers in their natural form.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 27, 2012)

I think most usual sugiyamanum (like the ones Matt Gore posted several years back) don't have petals that reflex back too that extent.


----------

